# Equi-Trek trailers



## _jetset_ (16 May 2005)

I am thinking of buying one, but I would like to know the opinions of anyone who has either used one or bought one. I want to know if they are more sturdy than Ifor Williams, and whether they are more spacious as my mare doesn't like being in confined spaces (especially in trailers).

Any opinions would be great, good or bad, beause I have not been to see on yet, and will not get the chance to travel my horse in one until I buy one

Thanks


----------



## cheeky girl (16 May 2005)

I looked at them but I was put of by there weight. They are 1.5 ton empty, a horse is half a tonne so if you had two horses it would be 2.5 tons. A Land Rover can tow a maximum of 3 tonne so you are nearly up to the limit. There are very few vehicles that can tow more. My hubby wasn't happy about me towing that weight so I stuck to the lorry. 
They were displaying at Badminton and they do look very nice, especially the 5 star one!


----------



## _jetset_ (16 May 2005)

Thanks. I have an X5 3 litre... so will need to check how much I can tow I think before I go and see one.


----------



## cheeky girl (16 May 2005)

ohhhh you have an X5 - I'm so jealous they're lush. 
Don't know what there towing capacity is though.


----------



## _jetset_ (16 May 2005)

I know I love it... but I've only ever pulled and Ifor with it


----------



## _jetset_ (16 May 2005)

Just would like to know whether it would suit a nervous horse or not too


----------



## Weezy (16 May 2005)

Have you considered a Fautras?  I have an Oblic and I love it love it love it!  Tows like it is on rails.  you can see them here www.c-chadwick.co.uk.


----------



## JM7 (16 May 2005)

they are to DIE for!!
buy it, buy it, buy it!!
best trailers ever!
i'd have one if only my budget would stretch!!
get a daytrkka if you can, they are the better ones...


----------



## Ludi-doodi (16 May 2005)

Have only ever seen one in the flesh, and thought they were extremely expensive - almost as much as some lorries.  It was very nice, but the headroom wasn't brilliant - I put my fairly upright 16.2hh on and he only just had enough headroom.   It appeared that for the basic price you didn't get a great deal and had to pay for extras such as laminate finishes to the partitions etc.  The person I know who bought it paid about £6k for, I think but not certain, a daytrekka and it just struck me as being pricey.  I know they towed it with an 3L Nissan Terrano but with one horse on board and felt it towed really well.  Have you looked at their website for full prices etc?


----------



## BarneyBlue (17 May 2005)

I was thinking of buying one for my bad loader and I was lucky that a dealer lent me one to try out.  It was absolutely luverly and if you go see one and stand in it they are much sturdier than your normal trailer and without the normal rattlings.  Bit like being in a lorry really.

I was going to go for the most basic one called a Space Treka which just has a small changing/tack compartment at the front as this comes in a 'large' option for bigger horses with more headroom.  I remember him saying they were also bringing out a new model called a Show Treka or something like that which I think is the next model up.

Unfortunately my horse wouldn't load in the trailer anyway - gutted! Would have gone for it otherwise.  Was good to tow but you do need to check towing weight of your vehicle as people have already said.

Good luck!


----------



## _jetset_ (17 May 2005)

thanks, going looking at one today, a day treka... can't believe it has cooker in it... where on earth will that fit? I like the idea that the horses travel facing the rear... heard that it's supposed to be really good way to travel, not sure why though


----------



## Tatti (17 May 2005)

Hang on! Do you compete in dressage? Did you go to Lackham earlier this month? Is your horse a grey andalusian x TB?

If "yes" to all of the above we spoke last Saxon Dressage had a competition at Lackham.

http://www.ponysite.co.uk


----------



## JaneyB (17 May 2005)

This is really funny as we've been investigating getting one of these in the future!!

They do weight quite a lot, but most bigger 4x4's, i.e. Discovery's, Shogun's etc will be find for towing.  We've got a 3 litre Toyota Hilux, so should cope no problem.

They are expensive and yes, nearly the cost of a lorry.  But unless you're taking more than two horses to a show then what's the point of a lorry? At least with these they're very similar to lorries.  You've got a small living area, which unless you're out night after night at events, will suffice.  You haven't got the additional costs which a lorry has, such as tax, insurance and MOT.

The trailers come in with either a double of tri-axle.  The tri-axle will offer more stability if you're horse doesn't like the feelig of 'rocking', which some trailers can give.

Have a look at their website www.equi-trek.com


----------



## JaneyB (17 May 2005)

They are much sturdyer when you see them in the flesh yes! We looked at the carriage trekkers which you can then design how you want the space yourself, i.e. how much living and how much horse space.

One of the trailers is actually like a mini horse box, the horses load from the back and turn round herringbone style!!

I like the idea of sideways loading, my horse, who travels perfectly in a lorry, is just not keen about the 'shut in' feelings trailers give.  With loading from the side it's just the same as a lorry.


----------



## LilMissChris (1 June 2007)

I am also thinking of getting a space treka, Because my gelding will only travel backwards and will not load into my rice trailer beacuse it is not spacious enough and is to confined. Do you think a Space Treka will make it easier for him to load and have a less stressfull travel??  Please tell me your views on them! 
         Also i have a budget £4500 do you think i could get a used one for that and where?? Thank you Christine <font color="purple">  </font>


----------



## jcagrove (5 May 2008)

I just hired one for the weekend and used my Range Rover to tow it - it towed abseloutely brilliantly and I'm now a convert - my horse will not go in an Ifor Williams and doesn't like loading on his horsebox when he's the only one (he'll gallop on when he is second), and he was quite happy to go straight onto the Equitrek (I could tug him and it wasn't far to tug!!).  Your X5 is pretty similiar to the Rangie, so should be more than suitable.  Also, yesterday I took him and his mate (two 16'2 horses big boned boys) to a fun ride and it was very hilly - with horrific gradients - my lorry would not have made it whilst Rangie valiantly made it up and down each hill.    I just hope that Equitrek are reading this and will give me a discount on a new purchase


----------



## jcagrove (5 May 2008)

xMyHorseSoxxiX - go for a Sport Treka and you might just find one within your price range - they are a couple of years old and are the same as the current Space Treka - unfortunatly they only came in one size - up to 16'2 - so too small for me - but I tested the Space Treka and it is fab.


----------



## Zeus (5 May 2008)

I had a good look at them at Badminton as I need a rear facing trailer. I had heard that the build quality wasn't great but had improved over the last couple of years. The finish on them is quite shoddy and I felt disapointed that they weren't better.


----------



## RachelB (5 May 2008)

I have a friend who has a horse that was a really bad loader and traveller. She got a front-facing lorry with side ramp and he improved (would never go near a normal trailer) and then she got an EquiTrek Space Trekka and a Toyota Landcruiser. She only ever takes her one horse in it and the combo tows very well, and the horse loves it and loads first time every time. They are spacious side to side if you only have one horse in, and generally they look and feel roomier than an Ifor or other bog-standard trailer. Plus they're white which makes it look even bigger! I also loved the space at the front, the Space Trekka doesn't have any fittings but it's so nice to have room to put stuff without risking it getting trampled by a horse/taking up trailer space/taking up car space!


----------



## silverghost (10 May 2008)

My friend has an equitrek and swears by it.   

Richardson are also now making a rear facing trailer for around £5k new.


----------

